# I'm so confused by his actions!



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

My story - about two years ago my husband read my private journals. I said a bunch of mean things about him which I didn't mean, it was just venting. His feelings started changing towards me then a year ago he told me he doesn't love me. We stayed together for months, then I moved out in May. Before that, we were incredibly close. Everyone noticed and commented on what a strong connection we had.

We are currently working on our separation agreement and he wants to get divorced next May. We work together and own a business together. He wants to continue doing this and I agree with him, for the benefit of our children. I told him that if he meets someone and the only thing holding back the relationship is if she is uncomfortable about us working together, then we can re-visit the issue. He said he will never give up the business. If the new woman can't handle our relationship then he will dump her.

He is "dating" (just for one thing). He's been very honest with me about this. 

When he talks about our relationship he gets very upset. He says that he looks at our old pictures and only remembers bad stuff. He keeps referring to 3.5 years in the future when our youngest graduates. That was one of my themes in my journal, that when our youngest graduates, I could be free to do what I want. I almost feel like he is just waiting to see what I'll do in 3.5 years. 

I have told him that I love him, that I will always love him. I am not interested in having another relationship with a man. I said I would wait for him for the rest of my life. I am quite comfortable with that and I am learning and growing and experiencing things I never thought I would.

He calls me every day. He starts off talking about work but ends up just chatting. I am so confused by his behaviour. Am I seeing something that isn't there? I wonder why he calls me? If he doesn't love me, why is he so upset when he talks about our past?

I am working hard on not focussing on him, this website sure helps, but I would like some input, please and thank you!


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

My guess...

3.5 years into the future -- that's what he's preparing himself for.

Because he was comfortable with you once, he chatting with you as a long-term friend. I guess more than friends since you two have kid(s) together.


----------

